# 5010



## daniel (May 18, 2009)

Question

Version 5010 HIPAA Upgrade.

What is this, and how does it effect us.

Respectfully
Daniel


----------



## SScoder (May 20, 2009)

Version 5010 will affect Electronic billing and will give the ability to bill the new ICD 10 codes.

Electron data exchange, Transaction and code sets found at  This will become effective for Small providers on Jan 1, 2013.

Hope this helps!  Have a great day!


----------

